# Blueberry Scones ~  Foamheart



## foamheart (May 29, 2019)

OK, I made these for breakfast and they were delicious. I'll try and make up a recipe for how I made them....LOL

2C flour (This was all purpose)
1/2C  sugar
2 1/2t. Baking powder
1/2t. Baking soda
1 stick grated frozen butter
pinch salt
1 egg
Enough 1/2 & 1/2 to come together like biscuits
1/2 pint blueberries

I think that's it. Mix it up gently and turn out on a floured counter. I flattened mine down to about 1 inch thick, and used the large biscuit cutter. I then placed on a buttered cast iron skillet (The one I use for cornbread, its square.
400 degrees for 20 to 30 mins, depending upon your stove or fire.

And this is what you get








Light, fluffy, slightly sweet with a blueberry in every bite!







Grab a cup of coffee and enjoy the morning paper!


----------



## greatfx1959 (May 29, 2019)

drooling..................point


----------



## foamheart (May 29, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> drooling..................point



Thanks

As soon as Read that Julia Child said it was just a sweet biscuit with fruit in it, what southerner can't do that? Just forget that stuff about triangles....LOL


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2019)

Yummy!


----------



## smokerjim (May 29, 2019)

nice !


----------



## foamheart (May 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Yummy!



Thank you


----------



## foamheart (May 30, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> nice !



Thank you Jim!


----------



## b-one (Jun 1, 2019)

Looks great, nice job Foam!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 2, 2019)

b-one said:


> Looks great, nice job Foam!



Thank you sir


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 6, 2019)

Great recipe Kev.  I love scones, but had no idea how to make them.  Now I do.  Thanks
Gary


----------

